# B&S 6.5hp starts with starting fluid then dies



## Rickk

I have pulled the carb off and cleaned it. Put it back together and it still won't start. New gas. New spark plug. It will start with starting fluid then quit right away. Won't start at all without the starting fluid. Any help...Thanks Rick


----------



## K-B

It's still not getting gas. What kind/size engine is this? Is it getting gas at the carburetor? To check, remove the fuel line at the carburetor. If it's a gravity fed system, gas should be freely flowing. If it has a fuel pump, crank the engine for a few seconds and gas should be spurting out.


----------



## Rickk

Briggs & Sratton 6.5 horsepower.Fuel line was the first thing I checked. It is gravity fed.there was no gas or oil in it. but I haven't gone any farther than to clean it up the carb a little bit.


----------



## K-B

If you loosen the carburetor bowl with the fuel line hooked up, does gas run out of the carb?


----------



## RVBoyd

Many of these engines have a pre-filter in the gas tank itself. I would start there and work my way down the fuel line until I could get gas to the carb. 

Boyd


----------



## Rickk

Ues, I left the bowl off the carb and hooked up the gas line and the fuel came out of the bottom of the carb.
Rick


----------



## Basementgeek

Hi:

I would pick up a rebuild kit for the carb. 

BG


----------



## K-B

Yes, definitely pick up a rebuild kit and give the carb a thorough cleaning with carburetor cleaner. Sounds like the main jet is plugged.


----------



## Rickk

I just took the carb off again and cleaned up the mag contacts, put it all back together and now I can start it with a prime, without starting fluid, it will run for about 20 seconds and then die again. but it's better than not starting at all. I didn't see any points and condenser when I took the top end off. Are they located somewhere under the flywheel that is connected to the starter pulley?

I cleaned all of the carb and I can't see where it might be plugged. I ran a skinny piece of wire through all the holes that I could find and they seem to be all cleard out now. What am I missing here? what would be in a carb rebuild kit? I don't have and idle or fast speed jet. There are no adjustments to make at all on this carb. 

there is however, a spring loaded mechanism that opens and shuts the choke plate. This seems to stay open when starting. Shouldn't it close to some extent when the motor is cold? Maybe that mechanism is not working properly. When I move it by hand, it snaps back ok but doesn't seem to move close when it's cold.

I don't think it's a spark issue, because now everytime I prime it, It will start on it's own and run for 20 seconds or so.....where is the main jet on this carb? I think it's in the center and I cleaned it out with a wire...

Thanks for the help
Rick


----------



## K-B

Yes, I wouldn't worry about the ignition at this point, this problem is fuel related. No points on that engine.
Is that the choke plate, or the throttle that you're talking about? If it's the choke, it would have a manual control, unless it's an auto choke system. If it's the throttle you're talking about, that action is normal.

The main jet is sometimes in the bolt that holds the carb bowl in place. If there's any holes in the bolt, make sure they are clear.


----------



## Rickk

Yes that bolt has 2 holes in the threaded part and they are clear. It looks like it has something right down thru the center of that bolt, but it is solid and the wire wouldn't go thru that. Could that be the main jet and do you think it is supposed to be clear all the way thru that to the two little holes going thru the sides of the bolt....frustration is setting in...:-(


----------



## K-B

Yes if it has a hole on each side of the bolt, there will be a smaller hole running down the center of the bolt. That is the main jet and if it is even partially plugged it will cause problems. That is probably the source of your frustration. Generally if you poke at it long enough with a tag wire or twist tie wire, it will open up, but you might have to soak it for a while. Or just pick up a new one.


----------



## Rickk

thank you....I'm gonna work at that angle and I will certainly let you know the results...you have been a great help to me.....thanks...Rick


----------

